# Getting close to selling house mls question



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm getting close to selling my house and I'd like to put it on the mls and sell it myself. Is there anyone local that can do it for a fee? Thanks


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Try valuemls.com or fsbo.com and pick one of the packages. Good luck with the sell.


----------

